# safari affiche page blanche



## 8flo8142 (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

SVP c'est urgent
J'ai un probleme avec mon macbook. Il ne veut plus afficher les pages internet et meme plus se connecter.
Du jour au lendemain, j'essaye d'aller sur internet, sur google par exemple et la page reste blanche avec le chargement qui s'arrete en plein milieu. Le probleme ne viens pas du réseau parce que d'autre personne arrive a se connecter au meme reseau et tout ce passe bien. J'ai essayer avec d'autre application tel que "Mail" ou "AppStore" et impossible de se connecter.
La diagnostic reseau m'indique tout au vert et que le connection et bien établie.
J'ai reinitialiser safari, vider le cache mais rien ni fait.
Pouvez vous me dire d'ou viens le probleme svp???
J'ai vraiment besoin d'internet pour mes cours et mes partiels sont dans 3 semaine.

Merci


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Avril 2011)

Tu peut réparer les autorisations, ça mange pas de pain et ça ne fera pas de mal 
cordialement jPP


----------



## despot (27 Avril 2011)

tu es connecté en Wi-FI ou RJ45?


----------



## 8flo8142 (28 Avril 2011)

Qu'est ce que tu entends par "réparer les autorisations"? je comprend pas
Oui je suis en connection wifi


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

Pour réparer les autorisations :
- aller dans le dossier_ /Applications/Utilitaires/_
- lancer l'_Utilitaire de disque_
- sélectionner le disque système dans la barre latérale (par défaut il s'appelle _Macintosh HD_)
- cliquer sur le bouton « _Réparer les permissions du disque_ »
- patienter, le temps que la réparation se termine
- fermer l'_Utilitaire de disque_

Cette opération corrective permet de régler de nombreux problèmes de fonctionnement des applications qui sont dûs à des autorisations d'accès incorrectes à certains fichiers. Elle est notamment recommandée après une mise-à-jour du système.


----------



## 8flo8142 (28 Avril 2011)

J'ai réparer les autorisations comme vous me l'avez dit et je me suis connecté a un AUTRE réseau que mon habituel. Et sa marche nickel. Mais est ce que cela veut dire que le problème viens de mon réseau habituel ou que les problèmes s'ont réglé par la réparations des autorisations?


----------



## subsole (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Teste à nouveau sur ton réseau habituel, si ça fonctionne le problème aura été réglé par la réparation des autorisations.


----------



## 8flo8142 (28 Avril 2011)

Je ne pourrai pas avant samedi, je vous donnerai la reponse
Merci


----------



## Fat (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour j’ai un problème avec. Mon shopify du jour au lendemain je n’arrive pas à me connecter sur mon téléphone ou autre c’est à dire au moment de la connexion tous se passe bien une fois mis les identifiants Étc au lieu d’arriver sur la page de ma boutique en ligne (shopify) sa me mets une page blanche avec error pouvez vous m’aider s’il vous plaît


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Septembre 2022)

@Fat : je pense que ton message n'est pas au bon endroit. Essaye d'accéder à "shopify" (je sais pas ce que c'est) avec un autre navigateur web.


----------

